# T4.75 Drive Train Ticking/Knock



## gwraalstad (Feb 14, 2013)

The other day I was crossing my hay meadow and i hit a large armadillo hole with both the right front and back tires. I bounced pretty good a couple of times. After that I got a ticking/knocking noise coming from my tractor. Not loud but it's there. It only happens when the tractor is rolling and even if I'm in two or four wheel drive. It's internally. If I were to guess, I would say that something shifted out of line and is now wobbling and hitting something. It has been suggested that the jar could have caused a gear to break/chip a tooth. Opinions/personal experience accepted. Don't want to start tearing into things if not need.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Check to be sure all wheel bolts & nuts are tight


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I know nothing about armadilllos, and had never considered that they burrow... ya learn something new every day. Were you in 4WD at the time? Can you drop the front driveline and drive it to see if you still have the noise? Could just be a universal...


----------

